# lots and lots and lots of plums



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

What is your favorite way to preserve them?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of plums? Wild or tame? If it's wild sand plums, I make jelly, then take the leftover pulp and make jam.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

You can also dry them, freeze them, or can them.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

The ones I have a LOT of are Methleys. They are tame, but very small. I've canned them and frozen them in the past, but wasn't just really happy with either result. 

The way we seem to like them the best is when I just freeze the pulp and add it to homemade icecream. But it is a lot of trouble squeezing the pulp out of all those little plums. Maybe I'm going about it wrong?

I've never made jellies or jams. It might be time for me to learn.

Never dried things, either. I do like dried stuff, so maybe I should consider learning.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have lots and lots and lots, (LOL) I would certainly take the time to learn how to make jelly. Get a couple boxes of Sure-Jell and follow the directions for fool proof jelly.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have made apricot and strawberry fruit leathers this week...have not done plum, but am going to make some this year.....making dehydrated stuff for holidays, quick to mash, add some sugar or agave syrup and pour onto the trays, spread it around, and stick it in the dehydrator.....going to make jam also.....


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I have lots of wild plums too this year. Also have one Damson tree. I have been harvesting them for about a week now. I simply put them in a pot and barely cover them with water then boil the heck out of them and mash them down with a potato masher. After they are nice and pulpy, I strain them through a sieve with larger holes so the pulp goes through and leave the skins and pits behind. So far, I have simply frozen this since we are in the middle of moving into the farmhouse. After we get settled in, I will make plum jam out of it, one of my family's favorites. Equal parts juice and sugar, boil the dog out of it, put in the pectin, bring it to a good boil again for a couple of minutes, then jar it up and water bath it for 10 minutes. Good to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have some coming. Think I'll make a leather out of them. Rollup and freeze. After freezing, unroll and put cream cheese on, reroll and cut into 1 in bites. Frozen they'll last awhile. If I don't eat them all the way I do banana chips.


----------

